
Countering Adversarial Images Using Input Transformations [pdf] - stablemap
https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.00117
======
rota219
How does your work compare to [https://openreview.net/pdf?id=S18Su--
CW](https://openreview.net/pdf?id=S18Su--CW), it seems you only evaluate your
model against non-iterative adversaries rather than iterative and stronger
ones like PGD.

~~~
stablemap
You might get an answer from Laurens at his post:

[https://www.facebook.com/lvdmaaten/posts/10156844136621038](https://www.facebook.com/lvdmaaten/posts/10156844136621038)

